# How to wash urine soaked sheets, warm, hot or cold?



## naturallyspeaking

HI,
My son peed on the bed again last night and I've been wondering whether to wash sheets in hot, warm or cold water. I know cloth diapers are to be washed in hot and cold rinse, so I'm wondering...but wouldn't hot water set the protein in the urine to set on fabric?
Please help..


----------



## JanB

I always wash my sheets on hot, to kill dust mites. My dd still wets the bed about once a week, and I've never had a problem with the hot water setting the stain or the odor. I try to dry them outside on the line when possible, which makes them smell nice and fresh, but even drying them in the dryer works fine.


----------



## naturallyspeaking

Do you cold rinse at all first before washing in hot water? Do you rinse more than once after washing it in hot water? Thanks for your tip.


----------



## JanB

Nope, no extra rinses. The hot water wash seems to get everything out the first time. (Other people might have different tips to share, but this is what works for me.







)


----------



## annethcz

I wash almost everything in cold. I've never had a problem with washing urine out of sheets using cold. In fact, I did it this morning


----------



## Golden

just a hot wash works fine.


----------



## Corri

If you're worried about any residual odours, tossing a half-cup of white vinegar in with your washload works wonders. I have a cat that sometimes pees on things, and vinegar is the best thing ever for getting rid of any extra smells.


----------



## Ruthla

I used to rinse poopy diapers in cold water before adding wet diapers and washing on hot.

I've never had a problem with urine-soaked clothing or towels (DS tends to have accidents on the bathroom floor, not in bed) being stinky even when washed in cold water, if I washed them immediately.


----------



## chel

I've never had urine stains. My sheets are white. I normally wash in warm with a cold rinse, but we have a tiny water heater so depending on how many showers and loads of laundry have been done before the sheets, the water can get pretty cold.


----------



## babycarrier

I've never had a problem getting clean sheets washed in cold water. They are either dryed on hot or most often hung in the hot sun. Come back smelling clean everytime.


----------



## marybethorama

I wash in cold too and hang outside to dry.


----------

